

Inside Facebook Seattle [Pictures] - cwan
http://techcrunch.com/2010/09/04/facebook-seattle/

======
johnitsagal
This is making Seattle a better second to the valley for startups. Coz Google
and Facebook are reasonable backups for when the startup fails and you need a
day job to build savings before the next attempt.

~~~
enomar
...and Amazon and Microsoft.

